# Solar



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Does anyone use solar for lighting their goat's sheds/barns? If so can you recommend the equipment you use? I don't want any motion sensor style ones, I think that will drive the girls and my neighbors crazy. Prefer one that I can turn on with switch when needed (feeding, kidding, check on in middle of the night to name a few). 

Would love to find a solar option to connect the baby monitor to when it's close to kidding time as well. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I just use the motion ones. Sorry


----------

